# A special thanks to the PCD team



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

Yesterday was a truly amazing day. A few weeks ago I was wondering if the wait and expense of picking up the car in SC. was really worth it and now I can truly and honestly say "there is no other way". My wife and I had the time of our life and wonder why everyone doesn't take delivery of their car this way. :thumbup: Donnie and Jonathan you guys are the best and I guarantee you will see us again. Better yet, you may see some of our family or friends first until we can save up for a class or the next car.
Thanks again
B-


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats! Any pics to share?


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

vitacura said:


> congrats! Any pics to share?


+1 :angel:


----------



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

Vitacura said:


> Congrats! Any pics to share?


soon!!! We just got home last night and I spent 2 hrs getting those damn lovebugs off the car. I really hate those things!


----------



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

Link to pics...

http://picasaweb.google.com/bombero1394/PerformanceCenterDelivery?authkey=xNQn83J16QY#


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks man! It was a pleasure meeting you both. I'm glad you had a great time and enjoyed the day.

Thanks for the hat and shirt :thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

02fireman said:


> Link to pics...
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/bombero1394/PerformanceCenterDelivery?authkey=xNQn83J16QY#


Great pictures :thumbup: Thanks for sharing


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks for the pics!! It was a fund day for all of us!

donnie isley


----------

